# Husband doesn't believe I have...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...SA!!!!!!!!!!!!?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stu

He says there is _no way _I could have SA since I was interviewed by that Channel 2 reporter! :mum

I guess going to a football game just makes me happy and feel so _naturally high_--that I didn't really feel like myself at all!

I get that _naturally high _feeling because I used to never be able to enjoy the "live" football games unless I was drinking alcohol. This was _way before _Paxil.

Now, I can go _almost _anywhere! :banana ...and I love live football. It really is exciting. I hope we can get season tickets to the BSU games next season. (I really just want to wear my "fat hat"!  )

I'll try and post a pic of me in my fat hat sometime soon. I think it makes me look like one of those monsters in Species or a Clingon. You'll see...

Star


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I would love to see that picture.  Glad to hear that you are having some good days with your SA. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think blue astroturf is cool! :lol

Seeing you in a fat hat would be better than those Nebraska "cornheads" :lol (no offense to the team!)


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

My ex didn't believe me either, when I told her that I had SA. 

That blue astroturf always makes me think that my TV is on the fritz.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

That reminds me of way back when my dad didn't take my mom seriously when she told him about her panic attacks, I remember him flat out telling her (while laughing) "you don't have panic attacks" ... I was a teenager at the time and it used to just make me so boiling mad when he'd say stuff like that to her. He didn't even have a reason to back up his opinion. My parents are still married but in separate bedrooms now! :lol :lol For some reason, when I've told my dad about my anxiety he's been a lot more understanding towards me than he ever has been towards my mom. Not sure why, perhaps because he and my mom are so different but yet he and I are so much alike so maybe he feels like he can relate better to me, I dunno. I could write a book on my family while I was a teenager :lol 

As for me, fortunately I've been lucky in that the friends I do have don't laugh at me for having SA and that they still like me anyway after I tell them. Some of them have seen me in certain situations where I seemed nervous and once I told them what was going on and saying hey this is what's going on with me, I have SA and I'm working on it so if I look like I'm uncomfortable or quiet or I say something weird, don't take it personally. Some people know more than others, of course, but at least in my case I've always felt it helpful when I actually do tell people what I'm dealing with. There've been people who didn't realize how debilitating it is for me since they hadn't seen me at my worst (I tend to isolate at my worst), but it usually works out okay. The only time I run into problems is going on dates, since when I first meet a guy I'm sooooo nervous, then they think I'm weird! :lol


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

:banana Go Star go!!!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

semi-stalled said:


> Hey Star,
> 
> So happy that you had a great 'ole time at the football game! Isn't it great to be able to focus on the game and not on our symptoms?
> *
> ...


*They just don't quite get it, do they?! we have to work very hard to attend those things and prepare ourselves and it just depends on what we have practiced to do and how effectively our meds work--IMHO>

Thanks for posting, Semi-Stalled!*

Star :thanks :sas


----------

